# Cat poo in garden



## spinaltap (Feb 20, 2013)

Hi All,
I recently had a cat poo in my garden. Not venturing in to the garden much because of the cold i left it for a few weeks. I finally disposed of it 2 days ago and now there is another poo in the same spot.

What can i do to stop the cat pooing in my garden? I don't own a cat myself. My last cat disappeared and I haven't been able to bring myself to replace him.

Your help is appreciated.


----------



## dexter12 (Aug 28, 2012)

i have read a post similar to this before, to be honest i dont know of anything you can do. some people have given suggestions before on how to stop a cat but to be honest they was quite horrific suggestions! i dont know of any humane way to stop them. someone else might come along with an answer for you.


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

dexter12 said:


> i have read a post similar to this before, to be honest i dont know of anything you can do. some people have given suggestions before on how to stop a cat but to be honest they was quite horrific suggestions! i dont know of any humane way to stop them. someone else might come along with an answer for you.


yes i remember that post. there were some horrible suggestions and it got quite heated at times on the thread


----------



## GingerJasper (Oct 29, 2012)

Try putting down some orange peel. Thats what my neighbour always said or alternatively Jeyes fluid but that might kill your grass or possibly the cat that is offending and you definately don't want to do that.

Don't want to offend people by the last comment as I said going on advice from a neighbour. My cats use a litter tray.


----------



## spinaltap (Feb 20, 2013)

Thanks for replying. 

I don't want to do anything stupid. I just wondered if there was a simple solution.

Why would a cat choose the same spot to poo? I guess it is a territorial thing.

If i put a few bamboo sticks coming out of the ground around the area is it possible the cat would be put off and move on somewhere else? I was also thinking perhaps buying a cheap soft toy at a charity shop and have it sit in the area like a scarecrow. Do you think either idea might be a solution?


----------



## spinaltap (Feb 20, 2013)

GingerJasper said:


> Try putting down some orange peel. Thats what my neighbour always said or alternatively Jeyes fluid but that might kill your grass or possibly the cat that is offending and you definately don't want to do that.
> 
> Don't want to offend people by the last comment as I said going on advice from a neighbour. My cats use a litter tray.


Thanks ginger. ill try the orange peel.


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

I have this same problem and I have to admit it really does pee me off! Why do people think its acceptable to let their cats roam and do this. I have to clear up a shovel load of you know what before my 3 year son can play out, and still then I have to keep him away from that area. Its disgusting!!

I have tried orange peel, clear bottles full of water, sprays etc etc... the only thing I found did do any good was an automatic water deterrent which you attach to a hose pipe and leave in the ground pointing towards the area. The device has a sensor on it which triggers if something moves in front of it and sends a few sharp jets of water in to that area of the garden. It worked well but we have not had it on over winter as it ices up. It was good for getting them out of the habit though.

The odd jug of water of lump of mud thrown in that direction doesn't go amiss either!


----------



## spinaltap (Feb 20, 2013)

jo-pop said:


> I have this same problem and I have to admit it really does pee me off! Why do people think its acceptable to let their cats roam and do this. I have to clear up a shovel load of you know what before my 3 year son can play out, and still then I have to keep him away from that area. Its disgusting!!
> 
> I have tried orange peel, clear bottles full of water, sprays etc etc... the only thing I found did do any good was an automatic water deterrent which you attach to a hose pipe and leave in the ground pointing towards the area. The device has a sensor on it which triggers if something moves in front of it and sends a few sharp jets of water in to that area of the garden. It worked well but we have not had it on over winter as it ices up. It was good for getting them out of the habit though.
> 
> The odd jug of water of lump of mud thrown in that direction doesn't go amiss either!


The automatic sprinkler on a sensor sounds expensive. Where could i buy one of those?


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

The water spray with automatic sensor works best I think, and causes no harm to the cat. 

Otherwise you can try putting down dry lion dung. Called "Roar" it's available from Garden Centres or on line (comes from the zoos). It has a musky smell to the human nose, like compost, but cats hate it. But it gradually gets absorbed into the soil, so you'd need to replace it every few months.

There are various cat scarers that operate on a sensor, so there is a loud noise if the cat walks past it. But not all these are effective.


----------



## button50 (Apr 16, 2012)

I had this all the time till i got Bubba, So my advice get or borrow a dog to cock his leg around as much as possible. Works for me :thumbup1:


----------



## catgeoffrey (Jun 28, 2012)

My Dad has the same problem and he hangs used CDs on string and the cats don't like them (no idea why) so have changed to the other neighbours garden!
Orange peel is good as well!


----------



## broccoli (Jul 1, 2011)

cheap - citrus peel again, and if its one spot, i know someone who put holly braches on an avairy - even when dried out, its ouchy & they'll avoid 

water pistol for if you see it
you can buy cat repellent - dont know if it works, dont think its long lasting

have heard that adult male human wee  also works

had this discussion at work - non cat owner had cat pooing daily, and asked the cat owners what we would be ok with...so i've listed the tips we knew

...ok it got silly  lion dung + his wee would repel tigers in 3 countys :skep:


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

A cat comes on my garden and poos in the same spot if i dont move it it doesnt do any more but if i clean it up it will do another.Makes me angry cause my kids play out there i dont even let my own cats out on that garden so why shpould i have someone elses free roamer poo on my garden!

Lion dung is suppost to work you can get it online.


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

I suppose a cat would laugh at one of those big plastic owls 

Cats hate the feel of pine cones if you have an abundant source.

Fox urine will work as well if you can find it. Some hunting stores carry it. 

Good luck :thumbup1:


----------



## Tao2 (Sep 9, 2012)

Is it not buried at all? Cats usually bury faeces so you only find t when you are digging the garden. Do you have a number of cats using your garden and involved in a territorial dispute ie fighting? Sometimes in these circumstances they will leave faeces uncovered. If not, is it possible that is is fox/dog faeces rather than cat?


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

spinaltap said:


> The automatic sprinkler on a sensor sounds expensive. Where could i buy one of those?


I think we got it from B&Q or somewhere. It is attached to the hose but only goes off for a few seconds when activated. So doesn't use much water.


----------



## dexter12 (Aug 28, 2012)

i understand how frustrating it must be especially if you dont own a cat, 
i have 5 and they are in and out all day. but my boarders are covered in pooh so i cant imagine they go anywhere else. plus they go out for 5 mins have a wee or a pooh then come back in or if its sunny lay about in my garden. 
i could never keep my cats as in door cats. i tried with my youngest for a month or so and he was a nightmare! never again will i try lol


----------



## shortandfurry (Jan 30, 2013)

I have heard that the dominant cat in an area will leave un-buried poos as a territorial marker.

I'd keep a good water pistol handy. Or more likely a bucket.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Lion poo - apparently - works. YOu can buy it online.


----------

